# JB Milestone 1 - can't download MMS



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I seem to be starting all over again. I had an issue with AOKP ICS and not being able to send or receive messages reliably. Some would go through and some I would receive but most were "lost". I flashed JB Milestone 1 and my texting started working and I thought everything would be fine. Someone sent me a MMS today and Handcent just said "downloading" forever after I pressed the arrow on the message notification pop up.
I am really frustrated because it must be something I am doing wrong with some setting or whatever. When I had the ICS ROM I tried the APN settings change which didn't help.
I read the threads about MMS and other things not working prior to JB becoming a milestone but it seems like everything was fixed. I was curious about one post that said that perhaps a custom MMS would have to be used???
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

what carrier are you on?


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry-I should have put it in the post. It is in my signature USCC.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

haha, i see. maybe i should read.

Are you using roms edited for uscc? if the numeric in the build.prop doesnt match uscc's apns mms wont work. in addition, i usually need to add an apn once i flash a new rom using the voice dialer.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes the ROM I am on is the AOKP JB milestone 1 for USCC. There are a lot of people running this with no problem. Another member here who has been a great help has it running with no issues on USCC and he suggested I reload the ROM and not use Handcent which is what I am going to try.
Out of curiosity can you tell me what the build.prop means? Also did you use the setting for USCC that are in a thread or two here?
I am trying to learn my way around the terminology. I still can't understand what the APN has to do with messaging??
Almost forgot- do you know if the MEID being different than the phone number could cause issues on a rooted phone?
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Yes the ROM I am on is the AOKP JB milestone 1 for USCC. There are a lot of people running this with no problem. Another member here who has been a great help has it running with no issues on USCC and he suggested I reload the ROM and not use Handcent which is what I am going to try.
> Out of curiosity can you tell me what the build.prop means? Also did you use the setting for USCC that are in a thread or two here?
> I am trying to learn my way around the terminology. I still can't understand what the APN has to do with messaging??
> Almost forgot- do you know if the MEID being different than the phone number could cause issues on a rooted phone?
> ...


the build.prop is a properties file located in the rom zip file under the system folder. You can look at it on your computer in the zip file or from within your phone using a file manager that has root access.

There is a line in the build.prop that is titled ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric that should have a number following it. Basically this specifies the apn to use for mms. for USCC, the numeric is typically 310120.

Then, there is an apns-conf.xml file which specifies the information needed for mms. the apn should have details like this:

<apns version="7">
<apn carrier="USCC"
mcc="310"
mnc="120"
apn="internet"
user="*"
password="*"
server="*"
mmsc="http://mmsc1.uscc.net/mmsc/MMS"
authtype="3"
port="80"
mmsport="80"
type="default,supl,mms" />
</apns>

To get mms to work for me (I am not on USCC but am on Nex-tech, a small carrier in Kansas) I use a rom edited for my carrier that has the numeric and apns file edited already. However, I usually have to add an apn using the Voice Dialer app. I wasn't aware that USCC users had to add an apn with the voice dialer but you could try the steps in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1329-tutorialaosp-us-cellularc-spire-ntelos-mms-apn-settings-all/

To clarify I am on CM10 nightlies.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh and if you try adding a custom apn with the voice dialer. Make sure to hit the menu button and save the apn. Then make sure it is active (the dot to the right of the new apn should be filled blue).


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I uninstalled Hand cent and the stock AOKP JB message app seems to work. I was able to download a MMS that I received yesterday but was unable to download using Hand cent. Maybe this will be the answer???
Thanks all.
Howard 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Well I uninstalled Hand cent and the stock AOKP JB message app seems to work. I was able to download a MMS that I received yesterday but was unable to download using Hand cent. Maybe this will be the answer???
> Thanks all.
> Howard
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I'm pretty sure the info I gave you was correct 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Larry:
Yes you were correct I had posted a few other places so I don't want you to think I was looking for "second opinions".
Do you think I still should do a wipe & reinstall? I hate the idea of having to reload & reconfigure everything. I did not look at the details of your instructions but if I remember it sounded like it was a complete reflashing which would mean data reload etc. yes?
Thanks
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Hey Larry:
> Yes you were correct I had posted a few other places so I don't want you to think I was looking for "second opinions".
> Do you think I still should do a wipe & reinstall? I hate the idea of having to reload & reconfigure everything. I did not look at the details of your instructions but if I remember it sounded like it was a complete reflashing which would mean data reload etc. yes?
> Thanks
> Howard


You can just wipe cache & dalvik cache ..( no need to do a data wipe) Reflash Rom * gapps. When phone is in process of booting up it should install all the apps you have + the apps in the gapps package. (Android upgrading) ( i wouldnt install handcent) ... thats why your mms broke most likely.

I'm no expert at this and dont claim to be ... lol Just share what i've learned.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Larry-do you think I still need to do this since uninstalling Hand cent has seemed to have fixed the issue?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Thanks Larry-do you think I still need to do this since uninstalling Hand cent has seemed to have fixed the issue?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


If it's working now you should be good to go without reflashing. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

